# Who are EXCLUSIVE AUTOS



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Does anyone know who EXCLUSIVE AUTOS are ? they are based in Watford and have a good stock of Nissan GTR R34 I'm looking in to one at the moment but just asking if anyone knows about them or dealt with them previously .

Thanks guys


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

dippa said:


> Does anyone know who EXCLUSIVE AUTOS are ? they are based in Watford and have a good stock of Nissan GTR R34 I'm looking in to one at the moment but just asking if anyone knows about them or dealt with them previously .
> 
> Thanks guys


I do hope this doesn't offend anyone here related or linked with them. I would avoid mate, I've heard and read nothing but bad reviews or people experiencing problems and pressing further actions and court. Believe me I've been down that route once before and took a super car dealer down. But boy was it a lot of effort and stress to coincide. 

No doubt not every car must be bad news but id kindly avoid. Just wouldn't want anyone to go through what I did (That wasn't with Exclusive). 

Sorry if I've just put you off :shy: Just adding my 2 pence worth.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

TBF they have swiped up alot of enthusiast owned GTR's, so like Dales said above can't all be bad. Just take somebody with you and give it a through once over, and just check any history and maybe contact the tuners who have worked on the cars to give you a better picture.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

I've heard and read plenty of horror stories (Google the name) but also some positive reviews. I guess (as has been suggested) you can only give it your best shot by thoroughly inspecting their cars. 

Personally, for the price of a 34, I'd be looking to avoid anyone with a dodgy reputation and waiting to buy from a genuine enthusiast.


----------

